# Would you pay $100 for a box of bullets?



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2017)

For this revolutionary new product you might.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 1, 2017)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 1, 2017)

wow.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 1, 2017)

april fools


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol. Best one of the day


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2017)

Just a comparison to the joke. 
A dozen arrows with broad heads cost more than a 100 dollars.


----------



## little rascal (Apr 11, 2017)

*more than half*

a box of them to sight in would break your heart or your wallet!


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow. If that was real think how dizzy you'd get watching the video.


----------



## Steyrhunter (May 9, 2017)

Only when I cannot reload a box for my .30-378 Weatherby, but not for a box of these.....


----------



## Muldoon (Jun 1, 2017)

*Arrows & $$$$$$*



kmckinnie said:


> Just a comparison to the joke.
> A dozen arrows with broad heads cost more than a 100 dollars.



I bought 14 dozen 30 years back for $18.75 dozen! Same arrows now last I checked were $78.00 dozen! I've still got most of 'em!

CRAZY!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2017)

A box of 20 rounds for my Weatherby .340 mag cost $100..


----------



## one hogman (Jul 9, 2017)

I would be handloading that Puppy if I shot it much


----------

